# Windows VISTA Webchats by Vishal Gupta, Shantanu, Choto Cheeta and anandk



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 7, 2008)

Guys

Me, Shantanu, Saurav Basu (Choto Cheeta) and anandk are going to host a few Webchats for Windows Vista in coming days. 

*Shantanu Kaushik
Date* - 26-Mar-08
*Time* - 1500 -1630
Setup and maintenance: Installing Windows Vista, troubleshooting, activating Windows, system information and performance, file backups and system recovery

*Saurav Basu
Date* - 02-Apr-08
*Time* - 1500 -1630
Hardware and drivers: Troubleshooting, basics, installing hardware and drivers

*Anand Khanse
Date* - 09-Apr-08
*Time* - 1500 -1630
Internet: Surfing Web Safely, IE 7 Experience, Troubleshooting, Browser Hijacks, Internet Security.

*Saurav Basu
Date* - 23-Apr-08
*Time* - 1500 -1630
Security: Basics, user accounts, network security, Windows Firewall

*Vishal Gupta
Date* - 30-Apr-08
*Time* - 1500 -1630
Personalization: Desktop, sidebar and taskbar, start menu, language settings

You can attend the webchats using following link:

**www.microsoft.com/india/communities/chat/default.aspx*

I hope you'll attend the webchats and find them useful.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice.. I hope I will not miss this time.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

oh!I dont know that Mr.anand is much elder than all of us


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Life is full of surprises..


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

wow thats gr8 news d00d

will definitelyly try to catch up on those chat sessions

keep it up guys 

(Mr.)anank had also been featured in a news article in the TOINS


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 7, 2008)

oh no... All the webchats are scheduled for tuesday afternoons.. ill be at my college!   i cant attend them!!


----------



## shantanu (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks vishal, for posting the news. i hope many of you come this time


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

shantanu ping me


----------



## casanova (Feb 8, 2008)

Congos to you and best of Luck. Sadly, I wont be able to access this but will try my best to attend it.

I guess there would be repeats


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> oh!I dont know that Mr.anand is much elder than all of us


true


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great ...

I will try to be there


----------



## anandk (Feb 8, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> true



hey, why the sad smiley  

i enjoy your company and have learnt a lot from you guys, here!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Actually everyone gets shocked when he comes to know about your age cause you don't seem of such age from your posts. Me too was shocked at first.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 8, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Actually everyone gets shocked when he comes to know about your age cause you don't seem of such age from your posts. Me too was shocked at first.


@anandk,

Vishal has told the reason!


----------



## slugger (Feb 8, 2008)

anandk said:


> i enjoy your company and have *learnt a lot from you guys*, here!!



as have we from your posts 

going by your posts, you would come across as another member from the average age-group of this forum 15-25/26 (tending more towards early 20s  than 15 tho  )


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys
The wechats have been rescheduled because of some internal problems. So please take a look at the schedule again.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 26, 2008)

First webchat by our own "Shantanu" is about to start. So guys don't forget to attend it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool.....joining chat session


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 26, 2008)

These webchats are very informative and the people are also very cooperative. So it's good to be present in such webchats. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 26, 2008)

I couldn't join 

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/3753/screenshothl5.th.png

I think I need to have Windows to be able to log into it ?


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

they shud let in people w/o havin to log in/register

people not loggin in shud b able to at least watch the chat as it is progressin
you need not allow them to post queries


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 30, 2008)

The last webchat in this series is going to start after 2 hours at 3:00 PM: 

*www.microsoft.com/india/communities/chat/default.aspx


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 30, 2008)

OK guys. The webchat has started now.


----------

